# Ironing board cover



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Is there a brand of ironing board cover that will stay flat & on the board? My ironing board is a really old wood one & I haven't been able to find a cover that fits properly. The strings that are supposed to make it fit break if I try to tighten them.

TIA!


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

What is an ironing board? :shrug:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Bonnie L said:


> Is there a brand of ironing board cover that will stay flat & on the board? My ironing board is a really old wood one & I haven't been able to find a cover that fits properly. The strings that are supposed to make it fit break if I try to tighten them.
> 
> TIA!


I remember that my mother had a wooden one years ago. She padded it and took some sheeting and literally turned the ironning board up-side-down and sewed it on.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

How about stitching some elastic to the edges all the way around so it fits really snugly when it's on? I agree, the strings for tightening most ironing board covers don't work very well.

*BQ*, :rotfl:


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Sigh. I was hoping to avoid any kind of sewing - it's not my thing! Neither is ironing, but over the last few years I've acquired some really nice 2nd hand blouses & skirts that need ironing - the previous owners must have had maids - & my dh acquired a job that needs a uniform shirt that has to be ironed. 

Oh well. Guess I'll just have to do some sewing.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Ok, this works well for me.

If the board has a pad and cover now, leave it on there, unless it's pretty torn up.

Lay out your fabric flat, (floor or table works well).
Put the ironing board, upside down on the fabric. mark around it and cut, giving several inches leeway. 

Then, either put elastic around it, or in the case of a non-sewing, but ironing individual, make the new 'slipcover' fit using safetey pins. Pin tightly, especially at both ends. 

I like a new cover every so often and I use the elastic version, but the other works too in a pinch.


----------

